# LIMBO Review



## thetechfreak (Jul 14, 2012)

*LIMBO*
*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Limbo%20Screenshots/limbo1.jpg​

*Storyline-*

Well to start with there is no Specific story. The game starts in a Black & White 2D Environment with a Boy(The Protagonist of this game) "waking" up suddenly in the Middle of the Forest. No objective shown clearly. So there is nothing much to get us started with.

We basically have to make our way to wave after wave of various Obstacles and Puzzles(some of which literally gave me a really bad Head-ache)




*Gameplay-*

The Gameplay and controls of this game are pretty basic. We just have a total of 5 buttons to worry about. The Direction and the [Ctrl] button that enables us to Push or Pull various objects.

One thing has to be said though there are various places of the game where we have to do a "Trail by Death" sort of thing. Trying out various things to get through the obstacles. We are made into a Cocoon by a Giant Spider(this one is really HUGE)


*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Limbo%20Screenshots/limbo4.jpg​


Cut off by saw blades, fall huge heights to a splattery death, Hit by a automated Machine guns(as shown in following screenshot)



*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Limbo%20Screenshots/2012-07-03_00002.jpg​

By the Time we solve the various Puzzles, go through changing Landscapes from a Forest to the iconic place with the "Hotel Sign"


*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Limbo%20Screenshots/2012-06-25_00002.jpg​
To a Factory before finally reaching our Goal(won't reveal it as it will spoil the game experience as you play.

There is a gradual increase in the difficulty of the Puzzles. In no point of the game you will feel that the game suddenly got very difficult and you are not able to progress further. Provided we use each and every product in game properly we should go through. There is no item given in the game that goes in Vain. We have to use each and everything.


When you do complete the game, you well be not only left with a deep sense of self satisfaction but also with a need to Introspect. You will need to think about what the game really is and what the game really wants to convey to you.



*Conclusion-*

To sum it up in one word- "Brilliant". Yes. This is not the traditional game that you will play. The Devs manage to keep a errie-dark Atmosphere with a great Soundtrack. Soundtracks in the game are minimal. But when the do come in is really astonishing.
The Dark atmosphere with good backgrounds(after all it is a 2D game) will keep the gamer engaged. Average playtime is around 4 to 6 hours(although it took me longer as I lingered around some puzzles not being able to spot easiest of solutions)
The game is completely worth its $9.99 price  

*LIMBO on Steam*



*Screenshots-*

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Limbo%20Screenshots/2012-06-02_00001.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Limbo%20Screenshots/2012-06-29_00004.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Limbo%20Screenshots/2012-06-28_00001.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Limbo%20Screenshots/2012-06-28_00002.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Limbo%20Screenshots/2012-07-03_00001.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice! I have this on my play list.. for quite a while now! 
Thanks for the review.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 14, 2012)

Warning : Play this game only if you are not afraid of spiders.


----------



## nCyCoD (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice review..






Vyom said:


> Nice! I have this on my play list.. for quite a while now!
> Thanks for the review.



Play it,it's awesome.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone 

and yes, anyone who suffers from Amnesia will be in a bad condition for first part of the game


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 14, 2012)

Nicely written. A few extra screenshots would have helped. I have played it but never completed.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 14, 2012)

^Are you insane? 

Finish it already.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 15, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^Are you insane?



left it to be played later at some tricky stage. System got formatted and save file lost. Never gave a try again.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 15, 2012)

There you go 

Added a few more screenshots


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 15, 2012)

Sam said:


> left it to be played later at some tricky stage. System got formatted and save file lost. Never gave a try again.



No worries, the game has a chapter wise save reload system. Just download any save file and load your chapter.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2012)

If you're playing it in Steam and have Steam Cloud activated, Steam cloud will get you back where you were.


----------



## amjath (Jul 16, 2012)

Good Review.
Have to finish it  some tricky puzzles dragging time


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice review b00t


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 17, 2012)

^ ttf is not teh b00t. :/


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 17, 2012)

Then who is ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice Review...finished this long ago 
u only need 4hrs of time to complete this game....but play it open-minded


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 17, 2012)

amjath said:


> Good Review.
> Have to finish it  some tricky puzzles dragging time


Thanks!


Zangetsu said:


> Nice Review...finished this long ago
> u only need 4hrs of time to complete this game....but play it open-minded


Thanks! I was bit too open minded and spent a lot lot more time just lingering around 




axes2t2 said:


> Nice review b00t





JojoTheDragon said:


> ^ ttf is not teh b00t. :/





axes2t2 said:


> Then who is ?





LOL?


----------



## dude_gamer (Jul 17, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> I was bit too open minded and spent a lot lot more time just lingering around


Me too . Right now at the level where We have to jump on the ""HOTEL" Word.
Till yet i had taken 240 screenshots


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice review Wuodland


----------



## shashankm (Jul 19, 2012)

One awesome game that kept me glued for what, like 6 hours straight. I was too engaged to leave this marvellous 2D game to even bath on a Saturday. Some levels are insanely brilliant and will require out of the box thinking. 

Heartfully recommended game, must play! 10/10


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2012)

hirenjp said:


> Me too . Right now at the level where We have to jump on the ""HOTEL" Word.
> Till yet i had taken 240 screenshots



Nice 
But what did you find to take so many pictures  ?




axes2t2 said:


> Nice review Wuodland



Thanks meow-meow


----------



## dude_gamer (Jul 21, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Nice
> But what did you find to take so many pictures  ?


i already completed game. 
i had taken 440 screenshots , BTW deleted some pics now its around 146.
(actually my cousin is 8 years old so he want walkthrough to solve puzzles sometime)


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 7, 2012)

Someone made a Limbo background from the pic he took when there was a storm where he lives.

*i.imgur.com/GkYD0.jpg


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 7, 2012)

Playing it currently. 
At the "H O T E L" stage. Failing miserably in jumping 
Amazing game


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 10, 2012)

honestly saying this is one of the best games that I have ever played. it was money really well spent.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 12, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Playing it currently.
> At the "H O T E L" stage. Failing miserably in jumping
> Amazing game


 jump to the H sign just before the light goes off, time it. only then you will pass.



rohit32407 said:


> honestly saying this is one of the best games that I have ever played. it was money really well spent.



abosolutely


----------



## silicon_fusion (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for the review.This game is simply Awesome ..
Played a long time back and still laughing this game...


----------



## ARb (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks for the review. Got to play.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 10, 2014)

silicon_fusion said:


> Thanks for the review.This game is simply Awesome ..
> Played a long time back and still laughing this game...





ARb said:


> Thanks for the review. Got to play.



Ty for the feedback


----------



## gameranand (Sep 2, 2014)

Just saw it. Nice review.


----------

